# The enabler has decided to down size



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I am about to start my second term for school and between school work, house work my kids and babysitting for my two sisters, I have made the tough decision to down size. I am getting rid of both my pigs, both my ducks , and almost all my chickens. What I will have left is my two goats and about 5 chickens. It kinda sucks but I can't give them all the time they deserve and it's becoming tougher to find the time to clean up after them all


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Awe, sorry to hear that but I think we all go through times in our life where it's the right decision to down size. Doesn't mean you can't come back swinging later.  Best wishes in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have already sold 14 chickens since yesterday. I am keeping my favorites


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenmommy, I know and most of us know that it's a lot of fun to raise tons of chicks, it's an addiction. Eventually , it's got to end. I've known people who have gotten way into addiction and one had 300 chickens, and the other has about 160. Even the one with 160 started downsizing a few years ago. She had a pig, a couple horses, a lot of geese, chickens. I think it got to be a lot for her too.

I'm letting my flock dwindle down to a much better number. I think 15 chickens are more than enough and hopefully will all live together. Maybe hubby can eventually be pushed to rehome the 4 geese that don't even like me. 

One thing I have learned. 3-4 years ago I gave away 5 of my hens to a horse stable owner. I've always regretted it because I really liked them. They probably had it great. But I didn't think I'd miss them and I do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The downsizing decision isn't an easy one. I went through it several years ago now. While I missed my flock, I didn't miss the almost non stop attention that it needed.

You're young, you have plenty of time to move back to it when things lighten up.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM you are probably making the right decision for you and your animals.Finish school-what are you going to school for?You can get other animals later but I know it hurts now to give up your beloved critters.Good luck!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I completely understand where you are coming from. I just found out that my company is closing the office that I work from so I will be unemployed as of July 31st. I'm absolutely stunned, I never thought in a million years that at my advanced age I would have to look for another job. I feel like the rug has been pulled out from under me and I need to downsize my snakes just as you have to downsize your animals.

Good for you for finding homes for that many so soon, there will be plenty of time later on in your life to up the ante and start over.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm getting my bachelors in health science. It was tough rehoming the girls that I had raised from day old chicks. And the pigs are cute but I'm not gonna miss the smell. I'm amazed at how much they poop


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from. I just found out that my company is closing the office that I work from so I will be unemployed as of July 31st. I'm absolutely stunned, I never thought in a million years that at my advanced age I would have to look for another job. I feel like the rug has been pulled out from under me and I need to downsize my snakes just as you have to downsize your animals.
> 
> Good for you for finding homes for that many so soon, there will be plenty of time later on in your life to up the ante and start over.


I am so sorry this is happening to you. Will you have unemployment for a while? Insurance? If your hubby works, sometimes you'd be surprised at how little you can live on. Your taxes will be lower. It may work out to be not as bad. Pay anything you owe off. Sell all things you don't need on Ebay. I sold saddles, 2k worth of jewelry I don't wear, an expensive camera, anything. If you do I can help you a lot on how to set up your ad. Little things mean a lot.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> I'm getting my bachelors in health science. It was tough rehoming the girls that I had raised from day old chicks. And the pigs are cute but I'm not gonna miss the smell. I'm amazed at how much they poop


It's probably healthier that you do. A Bachelor's at a young age is a no. 1 good thing to do. No matter how long it takes. It took me 10 years part time to get a degree in Nursing.

Describe the chickens you're keeping.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I am keeping my two frizzle babies, my self blue silky chick, a blue maran, and my lavender splash Banty Cochin hen


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Sem. I should have some unemployment (6 months) which will be a piddling amount. I have already started cleaning up the tack to list online for sale and am planning on doing just what you suggested. GMTA! (great minds think alike).

There is a very and I do mean VERY slim chance that the contract may be extended, we are all on a wait and see precipice at the moment which seems to be ulcer inducing and sleep depriving. I don't know how many of you are religious but I would certainly be appreciative of any prayers, good thoughts, juju or whatever.

chickenmommy, it sounds like you are keeping a few of the most beautiful girls to 'play with' and good for you getting a degree. I have found out in today's job market, those with a degree in anything are regarded as better candidates no matter what the degree is in. We actually hired someone to do a technical computer job that had a degree in forestry. Go figure.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Zamora, I'm so sorry for what you're going through! I've been there several times! For me and as much as I love taking care of people,nursing has been tough from rhe administrative side. Nurses get shuffled and canned without notice it seems. I've been at my present job almost 11 years now , so hopefully, I will be able to retire when I can't push myself any further. 
CM , you go girl!! I wish I had finished my BSN when I was first starting out.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the support. I am sorry Zamora for what you are going through. Please keep us updated as you go. I think of everyone here as family.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Zamora, if you do ebay, here's some tips. You get 12 free pictures. Use them all no matter what. People love looking at pictures and details. Make sure the pictures are sharp. Make yourself a background. Even if it's a sheet over a couch. Get close ups. On my saddles, I would put them on a stand in front of my in ground hot tub. 

If there's a serial number, take a nice clear shot. Tell every flaw or take a picture of it. I usually send things with free shipping. I do it all online with USPS, and get better prices.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickenmommy, you are doing the right thing. Truth is better jobs=more money, and never let anyone tell you that money can't buy happiness, well, it can certainly make one feel secure.


----------

